# Bike path from Frisco to Vail Pass



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

How far can one get until hitting the snow line on this route right now? Thanks


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

I dunno, but probably not very far unless it's maintained, and I dunno that either. I *think* there's a webcam from the top of Vail Pass; I'd have a look at that...


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

For this week, you'll get some spots in Ten Mile canyon, around Copper, and tree'd areas approaching the pass as you head up. Same thing going down. And with the weather system this week...damp, wet and cold.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

yep ... what Don said with one caveat. It's snowing now. There is still a lot of snow.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Rokh On said:


> yep ... what Don said with one caveat. It's snowing now. There is still a lot of snow.


^ yes Rokh...snowing! I had hoped to take the bike along with the skis as we visit the beach at ABasin this Mday weekend with friends. The idea was to get an early ride over Loveland Pass making the turn at Loveland Valley and returning back to the parking lot at AB...pop on the skis and make some corn turns. No chance now with the bike...but the East Wall of AB is skiing well right now


----------



## emn (May 22, 2013)

A group of us would like to ride the Copper Triangle this Sunday (26 May). How has the melting gone along the route, specifically the path from Copper to Vail Pass? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did Silverthorne to Vail and back on Monday (5/27). All clear on the path, except for a few snow spots that required minimal walking a on the East side of Vail pass. Otherwise, in excellent shape (especially on the West side where they have freshened up the path in many places). Good riding!


----------

